# 2009 Mr. Marv BBQ Poll for event date



## RoRo (Apr 29, 2008)

I know a lot of you are waiting patiently to get a date for this event. I've been in contact with Marv to help him in any way possible...so lets help him pick a date! He's currently looking at *Saturday June 27th* to be the date for the event and has gotten confirmation from various manufactures that this would work. The alternative would be to postpone it towards then end of July or August for various reasons.

Since I haven't heard from Marv in a few days , I'm going to put this up just so we can give him a green light from the DIYMA crowd for this date.


*Please only vote if you plan on attending.*

peace...

Ro


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

The date sounds good to me and I can't wait to see everybody again!

Zach


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

That date is perfect.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

kilumenati said:


> *Please only vote if you plan on attending.*


So does this mean you can only vote for yes?


----------



## RoRo (Apr 29, 2008)

DonovanM said:


> So does this mean you can only vote for yes?


Anyone planning on attending the event whenever its held can choose what fits their schedule.
So, that would be no... yes isn't the only answer obviously


----------



## RoRo (Apr 29, 2008)

4 days left...

so far 14 yes and 2 no...


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Bump


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

kilumenati said:


> 4 days left...
> 
> so far 14 yes and 2 no...


Has the date been solidified?


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

skylar112 said:


> Has the date been solidified?


Not yet but I should know today as soon as I hear back from a couple of guys!


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Mr Marv said:


> Not yet but I should know today as soon as I hear back from a couple of guys!


excellent Marv


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

So is this event still on Marv? It seems awfully late in the day to start getting everything ready if the date is firm for 27 June.

Zach


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> So is this event still on Marv? It seems awfully late in the day to start getting everything ready if the date is firm for 27 June.
> 
> Zach


Late in the day for who to get started?!  I've been working on this for some time already and even if I started 6 months earlier it would still be late in the day for me!  In any case it is on for the 27th and I will be making the official announcement shortly!


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Mr Marv said:


> Late in the day for who to get started?!  I've been working on this for some time already and even if I started 6 months earlier it would still be late in the day for me!  *In any case it is on for the 27th* and I will be making the official announcement shortly!


Woooo hoooo!!! I'll be able to make it!!!! Marv, I'll be in the Monterey area a couple of days before hand if you need help with stuff please dont hesitate.


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

So is it on the 27th?..Why does it say the 21st in Todd's show list thread? Where exactly is this place located?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> Late in the day for who to get started?!  I've been working on this for some time already and even if I started 6 months earlier it would still be late in the day for me!  In any case it is on for the 27th and I will be making the official announcement shortly!


Glad to hear it my friend. I was just really thrown off with not seeing the normal raffles starting 6-8 weeks prior.  As always, whatever I can do to help I will. Just let me know what you need Marv.

Zach


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> Glad to hear it my friend. I was just really thrown off with not seeing the normal raffles starting 6-8 weeks prior.  As always, whatever I can do to help I will. Just let me know what you need Marv.
> 
> Zach


Fighters like Zach likes to train 2 months prior 
Especially with Luke training hard :laugh:


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Official announcement is below and Todd has not changed the date on his thread yet but will this evening.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-iasca-competition-official-announcement.html


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> Glad to hear it my friend. I was just really thrown off with not seeing the normal raffles starting 6-8 weeks prior.  As always, whatever I can do to help I will. Just let me know what you need Marv.
> 
> Zach


 Yeah I've been swamped literally since last years BBQ  so things got started a little late online but I'll start with an AUDISON BIT ONE raffle this evening!  I'll holler at you soon!


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

Mr Marv said:


> Yeah I've been swamped literally since last years BBQ  so things got started a little late online but I'll start with an AUDISON BIT ONE raffle this evening!  I'll holler at you soon!


sweet! can't wait to see the raffles!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Fighters like Zach likes to train 2 months prior
> Especially with Luke training hard :laugh:


Funny you should mention that Eng. The Sacramento Brazilian Jiu Jitsu Championships are on the 27th of June. So I was actually hoping that the BBQ was going to be pushed back because I really wanted to medal for the 2nd year in a row in that competition. But I said that I would attend the BBQ long before I knew when the BJJ Championships were going to be held and I am a man of my word. I'll just have to catch the next tournament.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> Funny you should mention that Eng. The Sacramento Brazilian Jiu Jitsu Championships are on the 27th of June. So I was actually hoping that the BBQ was going to be pushed back because I really wanted to medal for the 2nd year in a row in that competition. But I said that I would attend the BBQ long before I knew when the BJJ Championships were going to be held and I am a man of my word. I'll just have to catch the next tournament.


What's the problem?
Show up at the comp, Luke submits you in 1st round, go to BBQ! 
J/K Zach... Too bad u can't do both..


----------

